
FairTube ultimatum expires: YouTube invites unions to talks - salzig
https://netzpolitik.org/2019/fairtube-ultimatum-expires-youtube-invites-unions-to-talks/
======
salzig
> One of the five demands is that Youtube make its content sorting decisions
> more transparent; for example, explain why a video is sorted into a certain
> category. Also included is a demand for disclosure of the reasons for the
> demonetisation or deletion of videos and channels in the future.

transparency is really something that google is lacking nowadays, or at least
it feels more and more obvious.

